# Marty's Thingy



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't take many pictures this year. I used to try to shoot everything. Now I just play. 

I arrived about 4:00 Friday afternoon. After getting set up and finding an open frequency & channel, I played trains for a while. Then it was time for supper at an Italian Buffet. Good stuff. Rained Friday Evening.


Spent all day Saturday and Sunday training.










Look how close they let me get to it


















Disaster on the high line. Yes, that's an RCS remote laying there in pieces.










4019 on the high line.




















I love Marty's bridges and trestles.










Hijacked by aliens!










Wanna help me blow up a train?


I left Monday Morning and stopped at Kidman's 'cause it seemed silly to be going right by and not stop. Their beautiful garden has lots of water and rocks. No, I didn't take any pictures. He has stainless track and keeps a train on the track under part of the house. Using track power, he just cleared some leaves and logs out of the way and ran after leaving it sit for several days.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pix Tom.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby, Are you try to kill my engine on Bridge?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian and I ran side by side for a while. Marty's outside and inside tracks diverge, but when they came back together, we were right together again. Was rather fun matching each other's speed.


----------

